# Awesomest pro debut ever? I think so!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

raise01: raise01: raise01:

Holy hell!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Impressive, but he was fighting a double leg diver. He moves like a mix of Rashad, JBJ, and Silva. If he gets the chance to fight someone legit we'll see whats up.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice. It's not that hard to do that stuff against very inferior opponents, so it will be really interesting how he will do in the future with tougher opponents. As he is a Brit, I hope he has access to some good Jits training.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow I hate cocky people... Impressive but seriously I hope he gets knocked out while doing that shit.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Terrible stoppage all the same


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for that vid wouldn't have caught it other wise. I only wish the fight had been against a Hughes-trained wrestling based MMA fighter, and that we'd been able to get some post fight comments from the losing fighter's coach. We all know how much he likes the showmanship.


----------



## sahusmc (Jul 26, 2011)

*the next anderson silva...seriously.*





!

discuss.


but of course, anderson silva would still own his ass anyway he wanted to.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Wait a second... what the hell just happened?! WHO IS THAT GUY!?

For the record I like him already and I'm a fan and even if he gets KO'd doing that I don't mind I'll still be a big fan. Standing there was even cooler than the walk away KO!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

That was nasty.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> Wait a second... what the hell just happened?! WHO IS THAT GUY!?
> 
> For the record I like him already and I'm a fan and even if he gets KO'd doing that I don't mind I'll still be a big fan. Standing there was even cooler than the walk away KO!


*Michael 'Venom' Page* vs Ben Dishman @ UCMMA 26 - The Real Deal 4th Feb 2012 from sunny London England.

A good night of fights by all account.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

The dude looked pretty awesome. There's a few videos of him on Youtube doing 720 spin kicks, the dude's talented as ****. Be interesting to see where he goes next, a few more impressive wins like that against decent competition and the big leagues could come calling.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Been watching some vids of his kickboxing fights on youtube.... the dude is a phenom, and he's only 24 years old! Stopped a guy with a 720 kick. He's the flashiest kickboxer ive ever seen, if he can learn some TDD an jitz, he could become a serious player in MMA. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGjTp50h_-Y


He's fighting again on May 26th


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Another crazy Page Kickboxing fight, The kick at 1:02 of this vid is cream worthy!


----------



## Quasi_dead (Feb 2, 2012)

The drunken master is strong in this one.

And people who remove videos should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sweet, tornado kick to the face! 

However, there's always a downside to this. He's super good in striking, but someone who wrestles or is adept in BJJ will most likely grind em out. If his ground game was the equivalent of his stand up which is highly unlikely then he would be the shit. That would be Anderson Silva like...also "The Spider" never plays with his opponent that early on.


----------



## 4mertroll (Jan 27, 2012)

from the looks of the start of that video, it seems like he might be able to hold is own in wrestling. get this guy in the ufc already, he just broke my top 3 list with his first fight.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Has the MMA-fight been taken down? Cant see it....


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Thread title needs changing to this guys name so I can find it easyer. His latest fight Michael 'venom' Page vs Miguel Bernard;






The only thing is Miguel Bernard is now 0-5-0....


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Please this wannabe clown will get his ass handed to him the moment he faces an mma fighter who actually has a win on his record. And skill, let's not forget about skill. 

Seriously, act tough beating a couple of nobodies without a single win. One of them just pussed out after taking a light ungrounded tap to the chin, wasn't even out. The other pussed out after being caught between clamped legs, not even a proper sub or triangle. 

Any trained fighter would've just stuck through either of those two minor things, taken him down easily and pounded the snot out of him. His un-grounded showboating kicks seem to have zero power in them, he's just fighting a bunch of guys that are so afraid they stop the moment he makes contact. Not a single clean contact strike or sub in any of his fights.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Please this wannabe clown will get his ass handed to him the moment he faces a mma fighter who actually has a win on his record. And skill, let's not forget about skill.
> 
> Seriously, act tough beating a couple of nobodies without a single win. One of them just pussed out after taking a light ungrounded tap to the chin, wasn't even out. The other pussed out after being caught between clamped legs, not even a proper sub or triangle.
> 
> Any trained fighter would've just stuck through either of those two minor things, taken him down easily and pounded the snot out of him. His un-grounded showboating kicks seem to have zero power in them, he's just fighting a bunch of guys that are so afraid they stop the moment he makes contact. Not a single clean contact strike or sub in any of his fights.


Exactly what I was going to type, couldn't agree more mate.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

4mertroll said:


> from the looks of the start of that video, it seems like he might be able to hold is own in wrestling. get this guy in the ufc already, he just broke my top 3 list with his first fight.



Ahhhh you got jokes!!! :thumb02:



Liddellianenko said:


> Please this wannabe clown will get his ass handed to him the moment he faces an mma fighter who actually has a win on his record. And skill, let's not forget about skill.
> 
> Seriously, act tough beating a couple of nobodies without a single win. One of them just pussed out after taking a light ungrounded tap to the chin, wasn't even out. The other pussed out after being caught between clamped legs, not even a proper sub or triangle.
> 
> Any trained fighter would've just stuck through either of those two minor things, taken him down easily and pounded the snot out of him. His un-grounded showboating kicks seem to have zero power in them, he's just fighting a bunch of guys that are so afraid they stop the moment he makes contact. Not a single clean contact strike or sub in any of his fights.


This all over. Yeah not much power in those kicks, nice though.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeahhh..not sure how I feel about this guy. I mean, he has a crowd pleasing style, which is cool and stuff. But MMA isn't just about that. The thing with Anderson Silva is his style is not only crowd pleasing, but he is actually MASTERFUL with it and has power. This guy is flashy and unpredictable from what I can see, and THAT'S IT. What do you think a wrestler would do to this guy?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

He certainly has good kickboxing pedigree. Just hope he takes it serious. I have seen him keep a high guard in his K1 fights, needs to do it more in MMA - If he keeps his hands by his waist against a top Muay Thai guy he'll get a beat down.


----------



## Rob$$oN (Oct 16, 2009)

The most important thing here is, he's got fun fighting people... It's not a reason to call him a clown.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Well if he does make it to the UFC (which i'm assuming he would want to go) and is able to use the techniques he did against, say, Amir Sadollah..then I would imagine he will do well against most of the strikers in that division.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Jackson should get this guy and drop Jones to keep the cycle moving you know.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Kids 2-0, give him a chance to build and see where he goes with it, he will have to face adversity at somepoint if he ever wants to make the big leagues but for now lets just enjoy the fact there is a potential prospect who is very exciting to watch.


----------

